# Utah Native Cutt Slam



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

On Outdoors with Adam Eakle on Saturday, they mentioned that this year there would be a Utah Native Cutt Slam put on by DWR. It wasn't clear if it was being put on in conjunction with TU or some other entity. 

I can't find any further information about it except the survey from last year where they asked about the public's willingness to participate.

Do any of you know anything?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

All I know is what was said on the Adam Eakle show. It is Bonneville cutt, Colorado river cutt, Yellowstone cutt, and Bear lake cutt. (Never mind that Bear lake cutts are generally lumped in the Bonneville subspecies ;-) It gets you to 4 to get)

It will be administered by the DWR. They didn't say anything more.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Catherder said:


> All I know is what was said on the Adam Eakle show. It is Bonneville cutt, Colorado river cutt, Yellowstone cutt, and Bear lake cutt. (Never mind that Bear lake cutts are generally lumped in the Bonneville subspecies ;-) It gets you to 4 to get)
> 
> It will be administered by the DWR. They didn't say anything more.


Yeah, I saw that too. He said something in passing about working with TU or something, I thought.

Anyway, I'm surprised they haven't posted anything about it yet on the DWR site. The groundhog said it's an early spring. DWR better get on it!


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Seen the same thing and got on the dwr website and nothing posted on it. 

I like the idea.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

If someone could find it in their heart to point me to some yellowstones south of fish lake, i got the rest of this covered.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Badin said:


> If someone could find it in their heart to point me to some yellowstones south of fish lake, i got the rest of this covered.


North of Fish lake, but the cutts in Electric Lake and the streams that drain into 
it apparently are still pure Yellowstone cutts.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

Catherder said:


> North of Fish lake, but the cutts in Electric Lake and the streams that drain into
> it apparently are still pure Yellowstone cutts.


That will work!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Catherder said:


> North of Fish lake, but the cutts in Electric Lake and the streams that drain into
> it apparently are still pure Yellowstone cutts.


Are they? I read that they were pretty much all cross breeds at this point.

The same with the Boulders.

I also remembered from Outdoors on Saturday, they said something about getting a "gold coin" for completing the slam. I assume that's like the coins they are doing for the upland slams.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dodger said:


> Are they? I read that they were pretty much all cross breeds at this point.
> 
> The same with the Boulders.
> 
> I also remembered from Outdoors on Saturday, they said something about getting a "gold coin" for completing the slam. I assume that's like the coins they are doing for the upland slams.


Yep.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/detailed.php?id=1154032204

Quote at the bottom; "Site description: Electric Lake is home to good populations of Yellowstone cutthroat trout." 
The tribs are awesome little creeks for good dry fly action.

PHB or W2U probably know more, in greater detail, but it is my understanding that most of the Boulders lakes now have either pure Colorado River cutts or Bonnevilles, depending on which drainage the lake is in.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One down. ;-)


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice Cath. Thanks for the info on the Electric Lake Cutts.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/...ral_F58/The_Utah,_native_4_Cutt_slam_P965790/

Here's a link to more info on this. Looks like we can get started right away. However, we can turn results in until April or so.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Elkaholic2 said:


> http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/...ral_F58/The_Utah,_native_4_Cutt_slam_P965790/
> 
> Here's a link to more info on this. Looks like we can get started right away. However, we can turn results in until April or so.


Wow, so the big takeaway is that the fish have to be caught in their native ranges to count for the slam.

That means fish from Strawberry don't count. Fish from Electric Lake don't count.

That's going to put a lot of pressure on some really small streams. I think that's a bad idea.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dodger said:


> That's going to put a lot of pressure on some really small streams. I think that's a bad idea.


Yeah, I agree and mentioned that on the BFT thread. I suppose I would have favored allowing certified populations in non native locations to count as well.

That said, as the saying goes, it's the DWR's party and they can do it as they want. Overall, the program ought to be a good one and I would imagine if problems arose, they could make adjustments as they go.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Yeah, I agree and mentioned that on the BFT thread. I suppose I would have favored allowing certified populations in non native locations to count as well.
> 
> That said, as the saying goes, it's the DWR's party and they can do it as they want. Overall, the program ought to be a good one and I would imagine if problems arose, they could make adjustments as they go.


I agree. Doing it as a native range only thing seems like it makes it accessible only to those along the Wasatch Front. At least Electric Lake is a reasonable drive for most of southern/eastern Utah.

The other thing that bothers me is that it puts the onus on the angler to figure out whether or not a fish counts at a particular place. I hope there is some sort of map that gives areas or divides or some sort of orientation to help people figure out where a fish counts and where it doesn't. Does a BCT count at Currant Creek when you are in the CCT drainage? It seems no. But, that seems a little unfair.

I hope it works out.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fsm9_019660.pdf

Fishlake national forest fish habitat and species! Fun read


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/cutthroat/BCT/gmu.html

Bonneville cutthroat


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.nrmsc.usgs.gov/files/norock/products/Gresswell_2011_NAJFM.pdf

Yellowstone cutthroat


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.fs.fed.us/rm/pubs/rmrs_gtr207.pdf

Colorado river cutthroat


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Go to www.utahcutthroatslam.org


----------

